# Ih 574 hydrostatic. Low torque under load in reverse



## Wd40tex (Apr 15, 2017)

Bought in 574. Dealer delivered with little instructions. Worked the loader moving dirt for 30 min with no problems. Was heading down a slope and front tires got into some soft sand. Put in reverse under medium throttle but tractor would not pull itself out. Tires were not spinning tractor seemed to not have much pulling torque. Rocked it back and forth for about twenty min but still little reverse power. Turned off engine for 20 min . Started tractor gave her half throttle and she backed right out. Ran her in reverse up a slope a couple times with no problem. After a little reading this morning I checked hydraulic fluid level. It was fiUll with tractor off. Ran for about 10 min and checked again but fluid did not register. Could low fluid level and being on a slope reduce the torque when in reverse? Not much experience with this tractor so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Wd40tex,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Most likely, your hydrostat pump suction ran out of fluid, due to being on sloping ground combined with low hydraulic fluid level. Fill the hydraulic reservoir with the loader raised and the 3-point lift raised, tractor on level ground. See if it happens again. If it happens again, I would return it for repair, or replacement, or money back.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The IH hydrostatic transmissions are known for charge pump failures. The symptoms include everything functioning properly, then when the tractor warms up the torque falls off or goes away.

Acts like low fluid level, but adding fluid does not solve the problem. 

If this turns out to be the problem, a new pump from Case IH is thousands, a rebuilt pump is a few hundred. Rebuilt pumps are available from Herrs Machinery 877-525-2875. Steffen Fluid Power used to rebuild the pumps too, 800-783-3832. Waters Tractor, (509) 346-2028, is another source of rebuilt components.

The rebuilt components are better than the new parts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I usually opt for the rebuilt parts,as I agree they're usually better.
I think it's because they take more time to do it right,than the assembly line does.


----------



## Wd40tex (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you to all that have replied. I will try adding fluid and see how that goes.. If it persists after topping it off I will no the next place to look. Other then driving around there parking lot , I did not drive it enough to get it heated up. Very disheartening when it does this the first hour I start to mess with it. Hopefully it will be an easy fix.i don,t plan on working it to death, just have 10 acres to bush hog four or five times a year plus a few other chores for it.


----------



## Wd40tex (Apr 15, 2017)

If topping off the hydraulic fluid does not correct it is there a test to run next? Or ,do I assume it is the pump that needs rebuilt?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Make sure your hydraulic filter(s - I seem to remember two) are replaced. Part number A-93413C1, but check with Case IH parts counter on count.


----------



## bgray53 (Nov 16, 2016)

There are two hydraulic filters located beneath the left side running board. The one with the big round housing protruding is for the hydraulics, the one forward behind a flat round plate is for the hydrostat. NAPA 1668 will fit both, but will not have a gasket for the hydrostat plate. Good luck, bgray53


----------

